# An Improved Small Bowel Meal Technique using Orally Administered Methylcellulose



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

An Improved Small Bowel Meal Technique using Orally Administered Methylcellulose(less x-ray exposure etc...):http://www.ijri.org/articles/archives/19990903/gastrorad.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sorry,here the good link,IMPRESSIVE!http://radiology.rsnajnls.org/cgi/content/full/211/1/197


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------

